# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Clipart – Seasonal Colors

## lechi217

​ ​  <div style="text-align: center">*Clipart – Seasonal Colors*​ 200 files | jpg | minimum 2950 x 2094 | archive 119 Mb​</div> 

[download][/download]


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/80875660/98e573c/Seasonal_Colors_and_Small_Natural_Scenes.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=25686

----------

